# Kraken Clowns!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey everybody!

Just figured everybody would like some photos of some clowns  to spruce up the day!

The blue hues on the fish are supposed to be there because its part of the snowflake genes


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

fantastic fish. Totally fancy!


----------

